# Installing FreeBSD 9.0 Dvd



## horny-sama (Sep 9, 2012)

I am installing using a dvd (FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1) to install FreeBSD
The problem is that I can't really boot into the install mode because my Thinkpad X130e AMD e300 is using UEFI instead of the traditional bios

```
Attemp to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
```
I am using a Patriot Wrap 2.0 64gb SSD
Please see pics for more details


----------



## gkontos (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi horny-sama,

Try typing the following from that prompt:

[CMD=""]mountroot> vfs.root.mountfrom=cd9660:dev/iso/9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL[/CMD]

and the hit <ENTER>


----------



## horny-sama (Sep 10, 2012)

I will try this as soon as I finished my dinner


----------



## horny-sama (Sep 10, 2012)

Still no goal


----------



## horny-sama (Sep 13, 2012)

How do I defeat the UEFI ? Any bios mod for my thinkpad x130e amd e300


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2012)

UEFI is not the issue, the MBR is loaded. That's why you get a loader prompt.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2012)

This is booting the install CD from an external USB drive?  Sometimes that is just a timing issue, the USB stuff not being ready in time.  Wait a few seconds, then re-enter cd9660:dev/iso/9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL at the mountroot> prompt.

gkontos: I don't think variables can be set at that prompt, but have not tested.


----------



## gkontos (Sep 14, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> gkontos: I don't think variables can be set at that prompt, but have not tested.



You are right! I meant:

[CMD=""]mountroot> cd9660:dev/iso/9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL[/CMD]

I had to deal with this problem with almost all installations I performed with a FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE CD from a USB drive. 

I think it has been fixed since 9.1-BETA


----------



## horny-sama (Sep 15, 2012)

> This is booting the install CD from an external USB drive


Yes, it is boots from an external USB DVD drive! Should I try booting it of a usb flash drive instead?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 15, 2012)

Did you try what it says in post #7?


----------



## horny-sama (Sep 15, 2012)

Try that and it is not working!
Please see attachment for errors


----------



## gkontos (Sep 15, 2012)

horny-sama said:
			
		

> Try that and it is not working!
> Please see attachment for errors



Can you try with an 9.1-RC1 CD?


----------



## horny-sama (Sep 16, 2012)

No, because I didn't it exists! Url would be ncie


----------



## horny-sama (Sep 16, 2012)

Got your link and will be trying it soon


----------

